# Rubbing her chin on everything!



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 16, 2013)

Hi,
I've read that rabbits rub their chins on things to "mark" it as their property. Sophie really hasn't done much of that until more recently. For instance, today, when she was out of her condo, she rubbed her chin on every toy of hers and even on a couple of things that aren't hers lol, like a ceramic starfish bowl that I keep the tv remotes in! Hee hee! I notice that she does this behaviour every day now like a ritual but it happens more so after I've had company over at my house. The company didn't touch any of her things but when they left, she rubbed her chin on her things like crazy! I would just like to know if this behaviour is going to develop into something undesirable or if this is totally normal and nothing to worry about. I don't know if this is the beginning of her getting possessive over her things or not. Also, is it recommended to NOT touch their things or should you tough their things as much as possible so they don't develop an issue with it? Thanks


----------



## JBun (May 16, 2013)

Haha, that's so funny that she went back and chinned everything after they left  Chinning is very normal, and doesn't mean she will develop bad habits later. I think cause she had people in her area, that she just had to remark so *everyone* knows it's still her area too(but not exclusively hers). I let several rabbits play individually, in the same area, and they always take some time at first chinning everything, that all the other buns have already previously chinned. It's like a ritual to just get their scent on everything. Just wait til she starts chinnig YOU  I pet my little Toby at night, and he spends a good minute or two, just chinning and licking my hand, before I'm allowed to start petting him.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 16, 2013)

Heh heh that's awesome! And yes, she has chinned my foot and hand lol, but only a couple of times. She usually just nudges the heck out of me, what a bossy boots! So do you think I should try to leave her "things" alone or can I touch them?


----------



## JBun (May 16, 2013)

Oh no, you can touch whatever you want(she may go back and remark it though). You are the boss, even if our bunnies tend to think they are in charge


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 16, 2013)

Lol yeah that's a good point! I'm so used to my cat being the boss of me that I'm letting Sophie follow the same path. Ok time to take charge

Thanks for your help!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 16, 2013)

Its really a "just in case" thing because there worried that another bunny might show up. Just in case another bunny comes along everything has been claimed including you. Only another bunny can detect the chinning so its really no harm. Rabbits are more territorial then cats after all.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 16, 2013)

So I guess I should be flattered when she chins me!! Woo hoo, I rock! Lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 16, 2013)

Some of ours are "chin" crazy and others don't seem to care--they are all different.


----------



## PaGal (May 16, 2013)

Thumper spends time chinning his things as well as every body elses every day, more than once a day. He even chins his cage. He is an unneutered male and has never been aggressive and I don't expect he ever will be unless possibly I would introduce another bun. I have been curious to see how he will react and have rubbed my hand on something he has just chinned while he is still by the object and the most he would do is chin it again. 

He does like to go into his cage after I have cleaned it to sniff and chin everything and I clean his cage every day.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 16, 2013)

Ash chins everything too. He will hop around and than stop to sniff something and than chin it. Its weird because Ash has a huge interest in chinning every ones shoes, its strange . I don't think its anything to worry about. All bunnies are different.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 16, 2013)

Heh heh, rabbits are so neat! I'm learning a lot about Sophie, and I thank you all for your comments and suggestions! I hope you guys aren't getting sick of all my questions, I try to google search the answer first before I ask but I assure you I have many more questions! Lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 16, 2013)

That's okay.  We love answering questions (at least I do if I can answer them). Bring on the next question, lol.


----------

